# Addons für Alchemie



## Ouper (14. Dezember 2007)

Hello, würd gern mal wissen, ob ihr irgendwelche Addon Vorschläge habt für Alchi.
Für Blumenpflücker is klar -> Gatherer.
Aber für Alchemisten?
Lg, Oup


----------



## Devilhimself (15. Dezember 2007)

wofür sollte man das brauchen?


----------



## Stanner (16. Dezember 2007)

höhstens ein addon was letztens bei ner buffed show gezeigt wurde:

da wird die dauer alle hergestellten dinge in einen banlen angezeigt. d.h. wenn du 50 tränke machst fängt nicht immer ein neuer castbalken an sondern nur einer für alle 50 tränke.

aber sonst gibt es da glaube ich niht viel


cynn


----------



## Apadia (23. Dezember 2007)

AdvancedTradeSkillWindow
oder ähnliche.

Ideal wenn du dein Krautsammlung auf der Bank oder einen Twink hast.
einfach die Tränke die Du erstellen willst in den Speicher packen,
dann zur Bank oder auch ins AH gehen und es erscheint die "einkaufsliste" funktioniert auch wenn du auf einen Twink umloggst


----------

